# the basketball thread



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

Since there are two sports threads, I'd figured I'd add another.
Basically the same as the other two sports threads, discuss recent games and whatnot here.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)

as a lakers fan last night's game hurt to watch


----------



## Seliph (Jun 4, 2021)

I like when they dribble the ball and sometimes even throw it into a hoop. Good game


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)

Seliph said:


> I like when they dribble the ball and sometimes even throw it into a hoop. Good game


ngl i was excited as hell when they threw the ball


----------



## Seliph (Jun 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> ngl i was excited as hell when they threw the ball


Omg I saw that and I was like YOOOOOO HOLY SHIT


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2021)

I love when the commentator says boomshakalaka or when someone gets the ball 3 times in the basket thingy he shouts he's on fire


----------



## SG854 (Jun 9, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I love when the commentator says boomshakalaka or when someone gets the ball 3 times in the basket thingy he shouts he's on fire


When he Boom Goes the Dynamite


----------



## TheGoat2 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hahaha, I forgot about the Boom Goes the Dynamite guy!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 9, 2021)

SG854 said:


> When he Boom Goes the Dynamite



My god that dude is bloody awful lol almost as bad as Akrobeto


----------

